
Interview with PCH Founder Liam Casey - ThomPete
http://pi.co/liam-casey/
======
hwestbrook
If Liam is reading (or anyone else who can answer), I'd like to know how he
plans to release hardware quickly and stay in compliance with the FCC. Seems
like this is a pretty big stumbling block in between the steps of creating a
prototype and then later shipping / selling that hardware.

Breaking down this wall would bring hardware prototyping significantly closer
to how web development is done with iteration.

------
ThomPete
This is the guy who bought Fab.com. The interview is really great and it will
be interesting to see if his background is going to make this successful.

